# Holocaust cartoon contest



## Vikrant (May 21, 2016)

Well here it is as it is ...

---

Iran has mocked the Holocaust by staging a Nazi-themed cartoon contest as Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu warns the Islamic Republic is planning for another genocide.

The exhibit featured some 150 works from 50 countries, with many portraying Israel as using the Holocaust to distract from the suffering of the Palestinians, and others comparing Netanyahu to Nazi leader Adolf Hitler. 


Read more: Israel condemns Iran's second annual Holocaust-themed cartoon contest 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Bleipriester (May 21, 2016)

They also have an ISIS (Daesh) cartoon contest!

http://resistart.ir/static/media/uploads/posts/ketab_daesh1forweb3.pdf


----------



## mdk (May 21, 2016)

I loved Daryl Cagle's admission to the contest the first time around:


----------



## The Great Goose (May 21, 2016)

That's disgusting.

you dont mock the deaths of such a vast amount of people.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 21, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> That's disgusting.
> 
> you dont mock the deaths of such a vast amount of people.


You don´t intervene, when some here celebrate the death of Palestinians, Lebanese, Syrians, ect.
And simple as it can be: The Iranians do have another concept of annal-writing.


----------



## Vikrant (May 21, 2016)

> He said the purpose of the Tehran event was not to deny the Holocaust but rather to criticize alleged Western double standards regarding free expression - and particularly as a response to depictions of the Prophet Muhammad by the French satirical magazine Charlie Hebdo and others. The exhibit featured some 150 works from 50 countries, with many portraying Israel as using the Holocaust to distract from the suffering of the Palestinians. Others depicted Palestinian prisoners standing behind concentration camp-style barbed wire fences, Netanyahu likened to Nazi leader Adolf Hitler and a Jerusalem mosque behind a gate bearing the motto "Arbeit Macht Frei" that appeared at the entrance to the Auschwitz death camp.
> 
> The contest was organized by non-governmental bodies with strong support from Iran's hard-liners. A previous contest in 2006 got a boost from then-President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, a hard-liner who referred to the Holocaust as a "myth" and repeatedly predicted Israel's demise.



Iran's Holocaust-mocking cartoon contest enrages Israel


----------



## Sunni Man (May 21, 2016)




----------



## The Great Goose (May 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > That's disgusting.
> ...


I do intervene. I think it's all bad. Im just more interested in my own nation's issues.

If i confirm someone is a jew in my life. I walk on eggshells to the door. Dont get me wrong, i like many things about jews, but they are a sharp impliment to have lying about. too sharp for a careless girl like me.

However, genocide is not joke and i think its a terrible collection of cartoons.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Indeependent (May 21, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


>


Except it seems as of late that Jews are NOT the ones bringing up The Holocaust at every opportunity.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 21, 2016)

Ok help me out here. What is meant by the "Holocaust Myth?" That it didn't happen at all? That the numbers are inflated? That it really wasn't too bad? What? Be specific please.


----------



## Vikrant (May 21, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> If i confirm someone is a jew in my life. I walk on eggshells to the door. Dont get me wrong, i like many things about jews, but they are a sharp impliment to have lying about. too sharp for a careless *girl* like me.



For some reason, I thought you were a boy (guy). My bad!


----------



## The Great Goose (May 21, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > If i confirm someone is a jew in my life. I walk on eggshells to the door. Dont get me wrong, i like many things about jews, but they are a sharp impliment to have lying about. too sharp for a careless *girl* like me.
> ...


Ok punjab, settle down there.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 21, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> Ok help me out here. What is meant by the "Holocaust Myth?" That it didn't happen at all? That the numbers are inflated? That it really wasn't too bad? What? Be specific please.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 21, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


I didn´t watch the Holocartoons but I think, they are cartoons, nothing more. World happenings offer more sickening things than a bunch of cartoons that don´t meet anyones opinion.


----------



## Vikrant (May 21, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...



I was a bit rough on you because I did not know you were a female. Now that I know you are a female, I will try to go easy on you.

BTW, why do you call me Punjab? That does not even make any sense. Are you trying to be Dumb, Drunk and Racist?


----------



## Roudy (May 21, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


>


Islam, where brain cells go to die.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 21, 2016)

Seems today exist two kinds of not only Iranians: Godless people who deny the Holocaust and godless people who make jokes about the Holocaust. Life's not so easy for all others, specially not for the people who try to stay and live in the truth and love of god.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 21, 2016)

zaangalewa said:


> Seems today exist two kinds of *Saudi Iranians*: People who deny the Holocaust and people who make jokes about the Holocaust. Not an easy life for everyone else.


Saudi Iranians??    .....


----------



## Dale Smith (May 21, 2016)

Yes, Jews did die during the holocaust but not in the numbers we were told...it was greatly over-inflated to justify turning over Palestinian land  to a Jewish migration after WWII. This was all planned in 1917 to make this happen by the Rothschilds.
This was strategic for economic reasons and nothing else and they used the U.N to make it happen. BTW, the U.N was a product of the Rothchilds, Rockefellers and other globalist bankers. I know of what I speak. I was raised as the child of a Pentecostal minister that was taught that Israel must be defended at any cost but their government is as corrupt as ours.

We have been "gamed", folks.......can't say it any clearer than that.


----------



## Indeependent (May 21, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Yes, Jews did die during the holocaust but not in the numbers we were told...it was greatly over-inflated to justify turning over Palestinian land  to a Jewish migration after WWII. This was all planned in 1917 to make this happen by the Rothschilds.
> This was strategic for economic reasons and nothing else and they used the U.N to make it happen. BTW, the U.N was a product of the Rothchilds, Rockefellers and other globalist bankers. I know of what I speak. I was raised as the child of a Pentecostal minister that was taught that Israel must be defended at any cost but their government is as corrupt as ours.
> 
> We have been "gamed", folks.......can't say it any clearer than that.


You mean 3 million wasn't a sexy enough number?


----------



## Roudy (May 21, 2016)

You just vomitted all the antisemtic canards dumbass neo Nazis have been repeating for decades.

Your brain has been gamed. Get it checked.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 21, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Seems today exist two kinds of *Saudi Iranians*: ...



I tried to make a joke, because Saudi-Arabians  and Iranians,  Sunnits and Shiites, hate each other officially. I thought about and changed the text. Read again.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 21, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> You mean 3 million wasn't a sexy enough number?


Between 100 to 200 hundred thousand at the most.    ........


----------



## Indeependent (May 21, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > You mean 3 million wasn't a sexy enough number?
> ...



So few Jews caused Hitler and millions of Germans so much angst...
Imagine all that artwork, gold, jewelry, dolls, teeth, Concentration Camps just for 200,000 Jews.
You think Germany overextended itself?


----------



## Roudy (May 21, 2016)

You must be some kind of Sunni Mooslem historian. Ha ha ha. 

Or it's just that after your conversion to Islam, what ever brain cells that you had left in that empty skull, were fried.


----------



## Roudy (May 21, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Sunni is a Moooslem historian and professor at the Islamic University of Stupidity in Mecca. That's like the Harvard of Islam. LOL


----------



## Sunni Man (May 21, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> You think Germany overextended itself?


The invasion of Russia and declaring war on the US was Hitler's biggest mistake.   .......


----------



## Dale Smith (May 21, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Jews did die during the holocaust but not in the numbers we were told...it was greatly over-inflated to justify turning over Palestinian land  to a Jewish migration after WWII. This was all planned in 1917 to make this happen by the Rothschilds.
> ...


----------



## Dale Smith (May 21, 2016)

Roudy said:


> You just vomitted all the antisemtic canards dumbass neo Nazis have been repeating for decades.
> 
> Your brain has been gamed. Get it checked.




I know more than you...infinitely more. I have a great burden on my heart for God's chosen ones but I am no longer blinded to the lies that I was told because I did the heavy lifting.  Discern the information at your own peril.


----------



## Dale Smith (May 21, 2016)

Watch this....invest three hours of your life. I have trust that this will resonate.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 21, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Yes, Jews did die during the holocaust but not in the numbers we were told...



About 1/3 of all Jews were murdered in the shoa.

In the concentration and extermination camps were murdered about 4 million jewish children, women and men. Additionally 2 millions were murdered in other ways - most of them in Russia from the SS.  This told Eichmann to Wilhlem Höttl  (German text: „In den verschiedenen Vernichtungslagern seien etwa vier Millionen Juden getötet worden, während weitere zwei Millionen auf andere Weise den Tod fanden, wobei der größte Teil davon durch die Einsatzkommandos der Sicherheitspolizei während des Feldzuges gegen Rußland durch Erschießen getötet wurde.“) . In the new beginning after world war 2 the people thoughth frist it were less people - but step by step they found out this was true. Topday we calculate 5.7-6.3 million murdered Jews.



> it was greatly over-inflated to justify turning over Palestinian land  to a Jewish migration after WWII. This was all planned in 1917 to make this happen by the Rothschilds.



What?  ... Zionism (="back to the roots") was an idea of Theodor Herzel. He published in 1896 the book "Der Judenstaat" (=The state of the Jews). In this time lived about 250000 Arabs in the area and no one cared about anything. As far as I know the area was british in those days.



> This was strategic for economic reasons



Economic reasons? In this very poor area of the world?



> and nothing else and they used the U.N to make it happen. BTW, the U.N was a product of the Rothchilds, Rockefellers and other globalist bankers. I know of what I speak. I was raised as the child of a Pentecostal minister that was taught that Israel must be defended at any cost but their government is as corrupt as ours.
> 
> We have been "gamed", folks.......can't say it any clearer than that.



You are using antisemitic cliches without any real background. Jews are people like all others  and yes: there are also existing rich Jews. And what has this, what you say here, to do with the theme? Do you think it's okay to murder children, women and men on darwinistic reasons and someone else makes afterwards jokes about the murdered people?


----------



## Vikrant (May 21, 2016)

> Don’t consider Iran a monolith. The Iranian government does not support, nor does it organize, any cartoon festival of the nature that you’re talking about.”



Iran’s Zarif defends Holocaust cartoon contest by invoking U.S. acceptance of KKK | Iran Deal


----------



## zaangalewa (May 21, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > You think Germany overextended itself?
> ...



Mistake? This was exactly what Hitler liked to do. I don't have any idea why everyone thinks, if someone is doing a war, then he likes to win the war.


----------



## The Great Goose (May 21, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yeah i suppose. I still reckon its a bit off. I coldnt imagine us doing that about Aboriginals today. But on the other hand, they are still greatly oppressed so it'd be poor form.


----------



## The Great Goose (May 21, 2016)

zaangalewa said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


That's a good point. Some people just like to fight.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 21, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



No.


----------



## The Great Goose (May 22, 2016)

Well that was confusing.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 22, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Well that was confusing.



Maybe it is confusing for Not-Germans. Germans understand me very well, if I say so.


----------



## Roudy (May 22, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You just vomitted all the antisemtic canards dumbass neo Nazis have been repeating for decades.
> ...


Yes, you know infinitely more useless conspiracy crap than me. Especially in the vast field of Jew hatred and Holocaust denial.


----------



## Roudy (May 22, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Watch this....invest three hours of your life. I have trust that this will resonate.


You're better off listening to this, it has more value.


----------



## The Great Goose (May 22, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The holocaust happened. In the words of Trump, that's off the table.


----------



## Phoenall (May 22, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Well here it is as it is ...
> 
> ---
> 
> ...







 Then the civilised world should now drop a few bombs on the ayotoilets heads in Tehran as a response to their actions. They are the leaders so are responsible for the way the country works. Or we should just have a worldwide annual muslim themed comic cartoon contest, with categories such as mo'mad, hamas, daesh and child rape


----------



## Phoenall (May 22, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> That's disgusting.
> 
> you dont mock the deaths of such a vast amount of people.









 You do if you are a filthy islamonazi or one of their propagandist goons like monte or tinman


----------



## Phoenall (May 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > That's disgusting.
> ...








 Difference is they are terrorists that are getting killed, and it is just the terrorists deaths that are celebrated


----------



## Phoenall (May 22, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


>







 And you do the job for them, but being a mindless Islamic moron you are too stupid to realise you are doing it.


----------



## The Great Goose (May 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > That's disgusting.
> ...




Phoenall, you and i have a good working internet relationship on these issues but you must know, i am neutral


----------



## Phoenall (May 22, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> Ok help me out here. What is meant by the "Holocaust Myth?" That it didn't happen at all? That the numbers are inflated? That it really wasn't too bad? What? Be specific please.








 Its a claim by islamonazis, Nazi's, white supremacists and other groups that the holocaust never happened. That no camps existed outside of the Jews lies, that they were not mass murdered, that the numbers were faked. Anything you like to use to claim the Jews did not get mass murdered to the tune of 90% of the European population.
 The likes of sunni troll claim that the Jews lie to steal money from the rest of the world, and have been stealing since 1945. And they used the holocaust to force the UN to give them arab muslim land


----------



## Phoenall (May 22, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Ok help me out here. What is meant by the "Holocaust Myth?" That it didn't happen at all? That the numbers are inflated? That it really wasn't too bad? What? Be specific please.









 More like the biggest islamonazi BLOOD LIBEL and LIE because you have lost world support.


 Your source is an activist ( international terrorist ) group that follow the teachings of the nazi's


----------



## Phoenall (May 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 Maybe we should do what the muslims do, and go out and shoot a few hundred in retaliation. That would be fair wouldn't it ?


----------



## Phoenall (May 22, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Seems today exist two kinds of *Saudi Iranians*: People who deny the Holocaust and people who make jokes about the Holocaust. Not an easy life for everyone else.
> ...








 More of your manipulated lies sunni troll


----------



## zaangalewa (May 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



I said so first. I tried to make a joke what was wrong in this context. Some seconds later I changed it. Saudi-Arabia is by the way  since a very long time of history now a very good ally of the USA - and one of the worst dictatorships on this planet. And looks like Turkey - also a very good ally -  loses democracy and will soon become a dictatorship too. Thanks the wrong politics of the western world. If Erdogan will for example in some months or years attack the Kurds, so the Kurds have to flee to Europe then Erdogan will be happy, because the Muslims are conquering Europe. And if he genocides Kurds then he will also be happy, because this will be good in his eyes for the "turkish nation", how he calls the own might. And the "iranian nation"- whoever this is now -  has nothing else to do, than to provocate Germans and Israeli and others with their pseudoarts because someone made pictures of the pseudogod Mohammed. What the Iran is doing makes no sense at all, because the shoa is one of the most proven facts of history - no one can believe what had happened there, if he hears it the first time, and starts on this reason to prove this. And the Holocaust has also absolutelly nothing to do with the Iran. And wether sunnitic Arabs live in Israel or only Jews live there - or both populations in whatever kind of mix - is not a real problem for Persians and others, who live in the Iran.


----------



## The Great Goose (May 22, 2016)

zaangalewa said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


I see you now and i agree and am with you. Kurds should be allowed to live in peace and prosper.


----------



## Phoenall (May 22, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Yes, Jews did die during the holocaust but not in the numbers we were told...it was greatly over-inflated to justify turning over Palestinian land  to a Jewish migration after WWII. This was all planned in 1917 to make this happen by the Rothschilds.
> This was strategic for economic reasons and nothing else and they used the U.N to make it happen. BTW, the U.N was a product of the Rothchilds, Rockefellers and other globalist bankers. I know of what I speak. I was raised as the child of a Pentecostal minister that was taught that Israel must be defended at any cost but their government is as corrupt as ours.
> 
> We have been "gamed", folks.......can't say it any clearer than that.








 Only one problem with your conspiracy theory, the Jews were given the land in 1923. And the Palestinians were the Jews not the arab muslims who migrated to the area illegally in the first half of the 20C. So explain again how the Jews went backwards in time to WW1 and had the land given to them in 1948 by the rich bankers.
 You know nothing other than what you have been told to believe by those who demonise the Jews


----------



## Phoenall (May 22, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...








 My comment was aimed at the members of team Palestine who repeatedly make the false claims about the holocaust and the mass murders of the Jews.


----------



## irosie91 (May 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > That's disgusting.
> ...



can you cite some of those  "death celebrations" to which you refer?---specifically ---celebrations on the deaths of 'palestinians'    Syrians,  Lebanese, etc  ???      -----
are these celebrations informal or state affairs?


----------



## irosie91 (May 22, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



I may be wrong,  Vik----but if I remember correctly----a character in the cartoon strip---LITTLE-ORPHAN ANNIE    ----included ---I think---what was supposed to be an ethnic Indian------probably a soldier----named  PUNJAB.   He wore a turban.  
   ------its a blast from popular stereotype.    Little orphan annie was a fantasy
cartoon series for something like 100 years  (??)


----------



## irosie91 (May 22, 2016)

Dale Smith said: ↑
Yes, Jews did die during the holocaust but not in the numbers we were told...it was greatly over-inflated to justify turning over Palestinian land to a Jewish migration after WWII. This was all planned in 1917 to make this happen by the Rothschilds.
This was strategic for economic reasons and nothing else and they used the U.N to make it happen. BTW, the U.N was a product of the Rothchilds, Rockefellers and other globalist bankers. I know of what I speak. I was raised as the child of a Pentecostal minister that was taught that Israel must be defended at any cost but their government is as corrupt as ours.

We have been "gamed", folks.......can't say it any clearer than that.


Dale Smith-----I am fascinated by your  INSIDE INFORMATION------can you
explain HOW YOU KNOW?      I did not even know that the Rothchilds and the
Rockefellers ------SOCIALIZED with each other no less engaged in conspiracies.


----------



## The Great Goose (May 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 22, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Well here it is as it is ...
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Seeing as the west has made a similar competition about the Turks, and in the US there are anti-Muslim competition type things, also, Israel HAS been using the Holocaust to distract from Palestine and to give Israelis not just legitimacy, but also to shout down any critics of their inhumane policies.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


So, they are terrorists?
Why 70% of Gaza deaths are Palestinian civilians







On the other side, terrorists in Syria are labeled civilians...


----------



## Bleipriester (May 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


It is what you are actually doing.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


No need for. One can search for your posts, as well. You, Roudy and others are watching the war in Syria like a fun movie.


----------



## irosie91 (May 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



try again  capt. blei-----you claimed that people CELEBRATE deaths-----the
counter argument was   "only the deaths of terrorists"------your return consistent with the pile of filth you are-----you could not cite the celebrations and now throw in another fake stat.  about  "civilians"-------what a joke you are-----ALMOST OF THE ISLAMO NAZI TERRORISTS PIGS in the usa that murder are CIVILIANS----
a few are not----like -----muzzie pig army DOCTORS


----------



## irosie91 (May 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



yet another islamo Nazi dog shit mouth lie------very good captblei-----SO MANY THAT YOU CANNOT CITE EVEN ONE


----------



## Bleipriester (May 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The Zionazis will repeat their expressions of joy.


----------



## irosie91 (May 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



got an example of  "zio-nazi expression of joy"?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You know that the board is full of stuff like that:



Roudy said:


> Not "calling" for any massacres, it's already happening between the Sunni's and Shiites.  I think Muslims should stay busy slaughtering each other, which is a good thing for us infidels.


----------



## irosie91 (May 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Leave capt blei alone----imagine---as a kid he was urged to dance around in a
circle and fart out   "death to da jooooos"------so he ASSUMED that jewish kids
engage in similar perversity-------it is an ego defense


----------



## MarathonMike (May 22, 2016)

I don't have a dog in this fight. I like accuracy and the most compelling thing I saw in SunniMan's video was the World Almanac data showing no significant change in world Jewish population between 1938 and 1948. Hmmm says I. So some searching yielded the following. I don't know which is correct but here is what I found as an explanation/correction for World Almanac data:
he University of Alberta library has the World Almanac issues for the pertinent period for 1941, 1944, 1947, 1948, and 1949. The figures listed for total world Jewish population are as follows: 
.....
1941 15,748,091 
1944 15,192,089 
1947 15,688,259 
1948 15,688,259 
1949 11,266,600 

Now you may be wondering what happened to all those Jews in 1948-49. No fresh estimates were made between 1938 and 1947. The figures listed for 1941, 1947, and 1948 are identified as estimates made in 1938. The source for the estimate for 1944 is not given, and the numbers are listed differently than in other years. In 1944, the numbers are given as a part of a list of various world religions rather than standing on their own with a country-by-country breakdown as in the other years. 

Only in 1949 are postwar estimates employed, the figures given are for estimates made in 1948. A year or two lag seems to be common for various other population estimates given by the World Almanac. 

The difference between the 1938 and 1948 figures is thus 4,481,491. 

In 1949, however, the World Almanac gives a revised 1939 population of 16,643,120 giving a difference of between 1938 and 1947 of 5,376,520. Where the extra population between 1938 and 1939 came from is not cited, though one might speculate that it was based upon the Nazi estimates made in 1942 for the Wannsee Conference. ......


----------



## Sunni Man (May 22, 2016)

Gen. Patton stated at the end of WWll, "We have defeated the wrong enemy".


----------



## Phoenall (May 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 According to Al Jazeera they are as they match the profiling done by analysts.


 Depends on who does the labelling.

 You need to define terrorism before attaching the labels, so as soon as the "civilians" extoll the virtues of their god as they are killing people they become terrorists. That is a fundamental aspect of terrorism carrying out the attacks in the name of your religion or ideology


----------



## Phoenall (May 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 Sorry who is doing this ?   as I and my country are not shooting innocent muslims because their mosque was part of a carton contest.   But it is what we should be doing, as soon as the Iranians start the contest shoot some innocents leaving a mosque.


----------



## irosie91 (May 22, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Gen. Patton stated at the end of WWll, "We have defeated the wrong enemy".



the kind of islamo Nazi shit presented in Sunni's citation is nothing new.    The islamo Nazi dogs and pigs began ELABORATING it------early in the 20th century ---Most of the examples of their shit I read was promulgated in the USA---NOT DURING WORLD WAR II----but in the 1930s-----and some of it as early as the 19-teens-----
the islamo Nazi filth got even more flamboyant AFTER world war II-----when escapees from  the Nuremburg trials-----found refuge in places like Syria and Egypt---converted to islam and began an INDUSTRY their idiot lies.    Keep in mind----we have to believe that the Nazi propaganda films----PRESENTED to the german people during the mid thirties by the ISLAMIC HERO DOG---adolf-----had to be ALL A COMPLETE LIE------he presented beautifully fit and well fed examples of   GERMANIC BEAUTY AND STRENGTH ------what happened to all that DEVASTATION AND RAPE AND SUFFERING-------the islamo Nazi pigs overcame that problem by presenting pictures of  Nazi concentration camps ---simply mislabeled----"german children incinerated"


----------



## Vikrant (May 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...



I see! It is not for nothing that Australia is called a redneck country


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 22, 2016)

I didn't read the entire thread so maybe someone has already made the point that its nazi's, kkk, aryan nation slime who are the caricatures of actual human beings.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Who gives a fuck what Jazeera says? They praise Terrorists in Syria. 

However, the article I posted tells the story: Israel mercilessly shells areas from which Hamas fired missiles. They should know that the civilians there are not responsible.


----------



## irosie91 (May 22, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I didn't read the entire thread so maybe someone has already made the point that its nazi's, kkk, aryan nation slime who are the caricatures of actual human beings.



you left out the ayatoilet dogs


----------



## Roudy (May 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Now that's funny.  He fails to mention that Assad has killed over 300,000 of his own people, which is at least a 100 times more than the number of dead Palestinians who were mostly terrorists.


----------



## Roudy (May 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


What should Israel do when Hamas cowards hide behind women and children and shoot missiles at its cities?  Send thank you notes and ask them to do it again?


----------



## Roudy (May 22, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Gen. Patton stated at the end of WWll, "We have defeated the wrong enemy".



Sunni have you thought of trying comedy?  You seem to have a lot of material.

Your opening line could be "hello I'm a Sunni convert to Islam and I'm brain damaged...damn that's redundant"

"Holocaust? What holocaust?"

"I'm perfectly sane, I also think that the the Jews did 9-11"

"Islam will conquer the world! The US will one day submit to shariah law and shred its constitution!"

"Go ISIS! Go team Sunni!  Buy your ISIS team T shirts at Sunni.com!"

Trust me, your show will be a sellout. A slight Arabic / Pakistani accent would be plus.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 22, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I am not parroting western Al-Qaeda lies.


----------



## Roudy (May 22, 2016)

"Western Al Queda lies"?  That's isn't a term that exists. 

Maybe for those who are insanely in love with a an genocidal dictator.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 22, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Looks like it does not prevent Hamas from sending more missiles but only kills civilians. So what Israel is doing, is obviously not solving the problem. According to you guys, the IDF is almighty: Why don´t they go in and eliminate the threat once and for all?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 22, 2016)

Roudy said:


> "Western Al Queda lies"?  That's isn't a term that exists.
> 
> Maybe for those who are insanely in love with a an genocidal dictator.


It is lies the West and Al-Qaeda are spreading as of a single mouth.


----------



## Roudy (May 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Oh.  Go in so there will be more whining and moaning from the Arab Muslim community?  Every time Israel "goes in" they starting whining even before the first bullets are shot. 

They're still whining about the last Gaza operation.


----------



## Roudy (May 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > "Western Al Queda lies"?  That's isn't a term that exists.
> ...



It's your imagination that the West and Al Queda are the same, get your head examined.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 22, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


That´s your argument? Because they start whining?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 22, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Stop nonsense. I didn´t say they are the same but they spread the same lies about Syria.


----------



## Roudy (May 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


They already got the job done, moron. Why do you think the rockets from Lebanon and Gaza have virtually stopped.


----------



## Roudy (May 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Assad killing his own people is a lie? Ha ha ha. Ya okay.


----------



## irosie91 (May 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




oh gee------the islamo Nazi dogs have invented a NEW WORD 
                 "western-al-Qaeda" ---------reminds me of their other
                 invention     'Zionist-controlled-CIA"         Of interest----
                 TANZANIA   ----a sub-Saharan tribal type country---
                 50 / 50  muslim/Christian   is engaging in terrorist attacks--
                 tribe on tribe-------I wonder if the  "western-al-Qaeda"  is
                 involved


----------



## irosie91 (May 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I don't remember anyone claiming   THE IDF IS ALMIGHTY--------you are PROJECTING    capt. blei-------you must be thinking of the usual 
IRANIAN SHIITE CHEST THUMPING


----------



## Dale Smith (May 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Jews did die during the holocaust but not in the numbers we were told...it was greatly over-inflated to justify turning over Palestinian land  to a Jewish migration after WWII. This was all planned in 1917 to make this happen by the Rothschilds.
> ...




Do a little research about the Balfour Declaration and then get back to me.


----------



## Phoenall (May 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 And there lies part of the problem, ignoring the truth because the source does not support the same side as you do. Al Jazeera is an islamonazi propaganda media outlet and gave the game away at the end of the 2014 skirmish when it listed the names and ages of the dead.


----------



## Phoenall (May 22, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...








 Don't expect the members of team Palestine to accept the truth, that would mean they have been telling lies all these years.


----------



## Phoenall (May 22, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...







 I have and it was because of that the LoN granted the Jews 0.01% of the former ottomaqn empire lands as their NATIONal home. Read the LoN treaties that became international law and get back to me


----------



## Phoenall (May 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 You prefer middle eastern islamonazi lies instead


----------



## Desperado (May 22, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Really? and what color is the sky in your world?


----------



## Phoenall (May 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 Because Nazi morons like you whinge and whine every time Israel starts winning any skirmish and start making false racist claims of war crimes and breaches of international law. While it looks like the Palestinians have the upper hand you stay silent, when the IDF are told to clean house you complain long and loud. Any other nation would have been given UN approval for a final battle to end the violence once and for all.


----------



## Phoenall (May 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 WRONG   they both tell the truth, and all assad has is the barrel bombs and chemical weapons he has used.


----------



## Phoenall (May 22, 2016)

Desperado said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...








Then you will have no problem producing the evidence to back up your claims ?


----------



## Dale Smith (May 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I know exactly of what I speak and I have done the research. Anyone that spoke out against Israel could count on being busted on by yours truly because I was conditioned to believe that way. That is why anyone that criticizes Israel gets your dander up. Six million Jews did not die during the Holocaust. There were only 450,000 Jews in Germany before WWII.
I am not saying that their deaths were not tragic and that it wasn't horrific and the amount of human cruelty still sickens me to this day...but the fact is that the number had to be inflated in order to get the rest of the world to sympathize with the taking of Palestinian land and turning it over to the Rothchilds in the name of the Jews. That is a fact and historically documented. 
You can browbeat me over this so don't even bother.


----------



## irosie91 (May 22, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I am still fascinated with  your  "research"  as is your  "logic"     Just who "TOOK" 
'palestinian'  land----and when?       You were taught that the genocided jews were
largely or all   GERMAN JEWS?    In fact---shit like you murdered only about 142,000  GERMAN JEWS---but your fellow shit murdered in MANY COUNTRIES----none of my relatives murdered by shit like you were GERMAN  ----who taught you ----the little old lady in the back pew speaking  "in tongues"?      I will give you a little hint----before the holiday hits you with your yearly psychosis   (btw---you get nuts and RAPTURED in about 3 weeks)     I read your propaganda before I you were born and I have known shit like you since I was five years old.     I am still fascinated---- who GAVE PALESTINIAN LAND TO THE ROTHCHILDs and when?      Can you tell me where
this land GIVEN to the Rothchilds is? -----try to be accurate----I actually know what land was purchased by ROTHCHILD------I just got back from visiting that area this
week.      Hubby grew up in that town


----------



## Dale Smith (May 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (May 22, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Oh gee---you just admitted to being a dedicated islamo Nazi pig,     The balfour declaration   1917 is an excellent place to start-----islamo Nazi pigs and pimps
claim that it somehow constitutes  TAKING LAND AND GIVING IT TO THE JEWS------from WHOM was the land "taken"  ----islamo Nazi POS?.      For the past few
weeks I was living in hubby's home town-----it is a considerable city founded in  1882----BY JOOOOS who had purchased that land------nice big city----I know shit like you-----I grew up amongst shit like you in the USA--------there were people there who thought that if a  "black" person bought a house he was STEALING IT
(for that matter-----they considered the migration of jews into that town ALSO--to be an INVASION)       The balfour declaration actually TOOK nothing from anyone and GAVE nothing to anyone----POS


----------



## Dale Smith (May 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I figured that you wouldn't have a fucking clue and all you would do is see it as an attack against Jewish people and nothing could be further from the truth. It's obvious to me that you would rather be told pretty lies than the ugly truth. You don't know me or anything about me or the journey I have been on...so rail away to your heart's content. I am going to share what I know in hopes that it will spur some intellectual curiosity and some klunt like you shan't deter me.


----------



## irosie91 (May 22, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



you are a joke-----I have lots more than clues----I even know YOUR filth backwards and forwards-----and I do not have to spend HOURS per day.   So far all you have is of its    Half million jews-----your fellow Nazi dogs of GERMANY only managed
to murder about 1/3 because so many had already others run.    What I have that you do not----is the ONES WHO RAN after seeing what you and your fellow  scum were up to---------the dozens of members of my family that shit  like you murdered were in Austria and Poland------GO RIGHT AHEAD AND "SHARE" what you know-----so far you have not even been able to respond to my very simple questions and comments.     Your big problem is ---SURVIVORS------witnesses to your filth


----------



## Dale Smith (May 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Listen up, bitch....we are dealing with Nazi scum in our own corporate "gubermint" so don't even try to lecture me. Do you know that USA.INC used the Vatican ratlines to whitewash the backgrounds of thousands of Nazis under Operation Paperclip? Nazis that should have have hung for crimes against humanity? Why not spew your angst against the Wall Street bankers, industrialists and monarchies that financed Hitler's rise to power? WWII was nothing but a business deal. Millions lost their lives but they made money for these thieves like the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Warburgs, Harrimans, DuPonts, etc, etc...then they inflated the numbers of Jews killed so they could takeover that strategic place in the Middle East that belonged to Palestinians....again, it was simply business. The Nazis didn't lose WWI, they simply relocated and unless people wake up, what happened to the Jews, gypsies or anyone else that they saw as a threat is going to happen here. So blow it ouit your ass. You want to have a discussion? I am all for it...but calling me a "Nazi" is fucking stupid.


----------



## boedicca (May 22, 2016)

The best response to Iran's contest:


----------



## irosie91 (May 22, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



you are a Nazi-------I am not at all young-----I began reading your propaganda before I reached the age of 10----that was in the 1950s       I know you very well
and all of the shit which constitutes your delusion.    You are a victim of generations of alcohol and illiteracy------no matter what your education now


----------



## Dale Smith (May 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




You are an idiot..........simply put.


----------



## boedicca (May 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




And you apparently are the victim of generations of extreme inbreeding.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You can either argue with me or call me stupid names.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 22, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


They can launch at any time. I am sure Hezbollah can rain a whole fucking bunch of missiles but they aren´t like Hamas. And I think, that there is currently no direct confrontation so Hamas does not waste missiles.


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2016)

boedicca said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I have been tested for a very extensive array of genetic defects----Sorry to
inform you----I carry none of the identified mutations associated with inbreeding


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



you cannot answer the very simple questions and issue I put to you----
You have claimed you "STUDY"  something hours per day------I am intrigued--
based on your posts you seem to study islamo Nazi propaganda.   I am intrigued
that it breaks your heart the your Nazi pals managed to murder ONLY  1/3 of the
jewish population of Germany which somehow in your mind  PROVES that-----
not much happened.    I have a little question-----did you know that Nelson
Rockefeller was a jew?


----------



## Phoenall (May 23, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...







And what about the rest of Europe then, as it was not just the Jews in Germany that were mass murdered.

 As for your figures how about some links to prove them.

And as history shows the land was already given to the Jews in 1923, and then the UN illegally took 40% to give to the arab muslims. Time for the UN to enforce the international laws of 1923 and settle the issue once and for all. That would silence all you conspiracy theorists who believe the Rothchilds have  a time machine so they could go back in time and alter history


----------



## Phoenall (May 23, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...








 The Balfour declaration


Foreign Office
November 2nd, 1917

Dear Lord Rothschild,

I have much pleasure in conveying to you, on behalf of His Majesty's Government, the following declaration of sympathy with Jewish Zionist aspirations which has been submitted to, and approved by, the Cabinet.

His Majesty's Government view with favour the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.

I should be grateful if you would bring this declaration to the knowledge of the Zionist Federation.

Yours sincerely,
Arthur James Balfour


 No mention of the Rothchilds or the holocaust which was to come some 20 years or so later.   No agreement either just a declaration of intent that the Nazi's see as something other than what it is.


----------



## Phoenall (May 23, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...








 We can see exactly what you are by your posts, you are just another brainwashed retarded islamonazi mouthpiece that spreads BLOOD LIBELS, PROPAGANDA and LIES to demonise the Jews. In fact I would go so far as to say you are a muslim.

What you know is not worth knowing as it is absolutely nothing,


----------



## Phoenall (May 23, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...








 You want to know something, you sound just like all the other Nazi's, white supremacists and islamofascists on this board. Right down to the same words and phrases, historical events that never took place and LIES. The Nazis were the neo Marxists of the 1930's as they were allied to the Bolsheviks who were allied to the muslims


----------



## Phoenall (May 23, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...







 Then you my friend are a moron and the first lobotomy has not worked


----------



## Phoenall (May 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 I can do what I want as long as it is within the rules and the laws of my country


----------



## Phoenall (May 23, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







I am sure they can, but at what cost to them. The IDF would just rain thousands more on hezbollocks safe houses in reply.


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I will -----uhm  REVIEW-----interestingly enough----I am just back this past week from spending a few weeks in  the city  RISHON L'TZION-------its history is an ILLUSTRATION of the history of   "how modern Israel was made".      ----I will note that the city is STARTLINGLY developed and ----large and populated     It is the city
in which hubby grew up -----having arrived in  'palestine' ----at age one well before 1948.      Even during his childhood-----it was nothing much---------but what is true about it is-----
ROTHCHILD BOUGHT THE LAND-------from the OTTOMAN TURKS who owned
it.     (got that Dale?    ****BOUGHT THE LAND****  ----a horror!!!!    imagine a bunch of jews buying land and FOUNDING A CITY ---in  DALLAS TEXAS---in the year   1800 )      ---------         oh---gee-------they sorta did----kinda------and that's why the  "good, ole' crackers"   like you are ALL STRESSED OUT.  ------along with being
stressed out over  'DEM UPPITY NIGRAS' 

getting back to Rishon L'tzion----founded as a CITY in 1882---on PURCHASED 
LAND---purchased from  OTTOMAN TURKS   -----a bit of history.    DA TURKS
owned 'palestine'  ----in  1800.      They done stole it from the "holy roman empire"---
via arab invaders------"holy rome"  stole it  (invaded and subjugated it)  about 500 BC---etc etc.     ---------you "know"  all this stuff already,   right dale?  
By 1800  ----land in 'palestine'  was an annoyance to DA TURKS------which is one of the reasons that DA TURKS hate arabs   (actually they hate everyone)----but in
the 1800s   Turk landowners were DELIGHTED to sell to jews------so they did  ---
got that Dale?    DURING THE 1800s---when Palestine was mostly waste land---full of cholera, polio, shistosomiasis, malaria----tuberculosis and even leprosy-----
they unloaded large tracts on  DA JOOOOOOS.   -----------the facts of history
are so annoying to islamo-nazis


----------



## Dale Smith (May 23, 2016)

I am very 


irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




I am very much aware of the Khazarian Jews and the power they weld and all their secret societies. There isn't anything you can "school" me over when it comes to this.


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> I am very
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> ...



of course -----you are an expert in DALLAS SHIT.     See?    I know you well----
The town in which I grew up in north-east USA might just as well have been LUBBOCK.     Your literature FLUTTERED all over town---old seedy pamphlets ---
ALL ABOUT JEWS       I was an avid reader by the time I was eight-----and having
already read all of my brothers' superman comics-----I would read ANYTHING else
that fell into my hands.     The Nazi enclave of my childhood was FULL OF LUBBOCK SHIT        ------but...... I read other stuff too. -------like REALITY.  
I had lots of brothers,  no sisters---my mom harbored such books as  "THE COMPLETE POEMS OF SHELLEY"-------so what was left to me? ------garbage
lining the gutters      Later on------I was able to take public transport to the library.
AND as an adult stumbled into people who LIVED the history that LUBBOCK DISTORTS.     Since you are an expert-----tell me about the history of  ------JUST HOW THE STORY OF JEWS OF KHAZARIA came about.    Do not be shy----tell me what you "know"    about KHAZARIA.   BTW  did you know that Nelson Rockefeller was a jew?


----------



## Dale Smith (May 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I am very
> ...



Yeah, the Rockefellers are Khazarian Jews and they helped financed Hitler and they sold him an engine fuel blend that only Standard Oil had. The Luftwaffe could have been grounded any time had Rockefeller shut off the supply. Couldn't of been any Hitler without Khazarian Jews pulling the strings.


----------



## boedicca (May 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




Ah, so you were dropped on your head as a baby.


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Gen. Patton stated at the end of WWll, "We have defeated the wrong enemy".


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> I am very
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> ...


Khazarian Jews, holocaust denial, what other antisemtic theory have you not touched on? Perhaps the Jews control the media and the banks.  You're a stinky smelly trailerpark antisemite no different than the rest of the dirtbags.


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




right----what you got in your head is the standard  public school curriculum taught in
muslim countries and written by escapees from   the NUREMBURG TRIALS who found refuge in  both Syria and Egypt----some of them even converted to islam.    

Of course the material is not unique to the kindergartens of shariah shit holes----
it was elaborated by your fellow Nazi scum WAY back-----even stuff from the
1800s was being promulgated in my Nazi town in the  1950s 
Now tell me what you know about  JEWISH KHAZARIA----this should be interesting


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2016)

Dale----KHAZARIA-------please tell us what you "know"


----------



## Dale Smith (May 23, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I am very
> ...



Such hostility for telling the truth. I never denied the holocaust at all, Go back and read what I posted or STFU. I do not blame Jews for anything. Those that claim to be Jewish but aren't? Yeah, they are to blame for a lot of shit.


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Khazaria    Dale of Dallas        I am intrigued with your "Knowledge"  of
Khazaria       Did you read the very DEFINITIVE  work in the land of  KHAZARIA?


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2016)

C.mon  DALE,   of Dallas------I have a great interest in Khazaria------
for CLASSICAL reasons-------please tell me what YOU  'know'


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Not hostility, the Khazar theory has been debunked, you ignorant moron.


----------



## Dale Smith (May 23, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Do tell???? By whom????


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



by reality.     If you know something about  KHAZARIA----why not tell us-----tell us
about from what sources people KNOW about Khazaria------in what "HISTORY" 
does it appear?.       Whole KINGDOMS have histories------even  ATLANTIS has
a  "history"------such as it is.    The writings of PLATO  of Athens----about 2500
years old are EXTANT.    Even the  "never, never land"  of Peter Pan has a
putative history


----------



## Dale Smith (May 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Why should I waste my time writing a dissertation on this topic since your mind is already made up? You act like I have personally insulted you. That wasn't my intent ....so let it go.


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


By science.  

The study, published June 3, 2010 in the American Journal of Human Genetics, compared 237 Jewish people from seven regions of the world with 418 non-Jewish people from the same regions and demonstrated that the Jewish people are genetically linked to a common Jewish ancestry concentrated in Persia-Babylon around 2500 years ago (about the same time King Nebuchadnezzar of Babylon conquered the southern kingdom of Judah and its capitol, Jerusalem, exiling the population to Babylon). [ read about this in a summary article published here.]

In short, thanks to modern science, one of the key arguments used by anti-semites in their propaganda of hatred is debunked. Reasonable people can put the Khazar-Jewish garbage out of their minds.


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Khazaria is the trailor park half a mile away where he cajoles with fellow skinhead neo Nazis.


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



you have not insulted me   DALE, of Dallas------you have SPARKED MY INTEREST-----I have a very keen interest in the story of KHAZARIA-----
including its ORIGINAL SOURCE MATERIAL-----something like 1000 years
old.       I am very interesting in what YOU know about the subject since you
are a scholar who devotes HOURS to the study of such "issues"


----------



## Dale Smith (May 23, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I don't see how that proves that there are not people that are not of Jewish ancestry but claim to be. This study proves nothing at all.


----------



## Phoenall (May 23, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> I am very
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> ...








 Not even the fact that they never existed until a novel written in the mid 20C. Before this time there was never a mention of khzars at all. Nothing in any history books, which is why your fellow Nazi's soon stop posting about them.

 consider yourself well and truly schooled


----------



## Dale Smith (May 23, 2016)

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


 


 ROTFLMAO!!!!


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




It doesn't-----it does not prove that there are people who are not of
irish origin who claim to be but are not either-------.    It does not even
prove that you are heterosexual    or-----human.     Your statement is a
non-sequiter


----------



## Phoenall (May 23, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...









 And yet there is no mention of khazar in any history books, just in Nazi literature and islamonazi BLOOD LIBELS.  The German airplane engines would run n any grade of gasoline they were designed that way. The simple task of changing just  one jet in the carbs and away it went.



 NEXT


----------



## Phoenall (May 23, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...









 Because it destroys your argument, so rather than admit to being wrong you prefer to ignore it


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Only if you're blind or have reading comprehension problem would you reach that conclusion. Perhaps there is an adult school close to your dump, to help retards like you get their elementary school diploma?


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I am very
> ...




well-----phoen----there is a whole BOOK ----actually a kinda epic poem ---DEVOTED to KHAZARIA-------written about 1000 years ago by one   Judah  HaLevi.      It Is
a kind of philosophical work ---presented in poetry-----I believe in Ladino---but it
may have been Hebrew.       It describes a legend taking place FAR from the
Iberian Penninsula where  Judah Halevi lived------way up there----somewhere in the
Asian hills-------in a distant place called  THE KINGDOM OF KHAZARIA.  It recounts
a legend of a wise king-----who seeks wise people because he wants  "truth"-----
so he gets from among the wise------a  Christian,   a  Muslim,  and a Jew-----the poem is a   "comparative religion"  discussion--------to cut to the race----Judaism
wins the debate.      It is a story in the form of poetry   (kinda like the odyssey is a story in couplets)       The name of the book is   KUZARI         Some jerks picked up
on the legend/book and decided to RE-INVENT the history of DA JOOOOS  based on that one epic poem-------done by the very prolific poet----Judah HaLevi  of "tudela"  spain.   ---1000 years ago     
They might just as well  re do all of history based on short stories of  Eugene O'Neill or   Rod Serling  or   H, G. Wells


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Or maybe you're just a dipshit antisemite?

*DNA Tester: 75 Percent of Jews Trace Ancestry to Middle East*




Where did the Jews originate? For Bennett Greenspan, the founder and president of Family Tree DNA, there’s little doubt, and it can all be proven with a swab of cheek cells. 

The overwhelming majority of Jews living today should be able to trace their roots back to the Middle East with a little DNA testing, he maintains, and all those who claim otherwise, as far as he’s concerned, have their history wrong.

“We’re not interlopers who came here from Eastern Europe, and we’re not Serbs or Kazars,” says Greenspan. “You can use whatever polemic you want to discredit the Jews or discredit the nation, but saying that we weren’t here is a lie.”

Greenspan was referring to the controversial book written by Tel Aviv University historian Shlomo Sand, which asserts that the Jews of today did not originate in this part of the world and that a “nation-race” of Jews never existed. Most of today’s Jews, he argues in “The Invention of the Jewish People” (2008), are the descendants of people who lived elsewhere in the world and were converted to Judaism. However, a major study published two years later by Harry Ostrer, a medical geneticist from the Albert Einstein College of Medicine, claims that many contemporary Jews do, indeed, have a distinctive genetic signature and can trace their ancestry back to the Middle East.

Greenspan delivered a guest lecture in Israel on Wednesday at the Netanya Academic College on the DNA of the Jews. Nothing more than a bit of saliva, insists the entrepreneur and genealogy enthusiast, is required to prove the similarities in the genetic make-up of most Jewish men and women, and that’s because their ancestors once lived the same place. In response to a question from Haaretz, Greenspan said he estimates that “No less than 75 percent of Ashekanzi, Sephardi or Mizrahi Jews, their ancestors came from what we call the general Middle East” – an assessment which he says is based on his company’s database.

Family Tree DNA, a U.S.-based company with distributors in Europe and the United Arab Emirates and which Greenspan founded in 2000 while he was semi-retired, was the first company in the world to offer commercial DNA test kits. Today, about a half dozen other such companies exist. “I had sold my photographic supply business and was puttering around the house, getting in my wife’s way,” he recounts. “Finally, she said you should either pick up golf or go back to genealogy, at which point I started researching the only line of my eight great-grandparents’ lineages that I had never worked on.”

When he was eventually able to establish through DNA testing his blood relationship to someone in Argentina from that branch of family, Greenspan decided it was time to turn his life-long hobby into a business. To date, Family Tree DNA has tested more than one million people and has more than 700,000 records in its database. Among its more famous clients is the National Geographic Society. Altogether, says Greenspan, Jews comprise only about 3-4 percent of his clientele – much bigger than their share in the U.S. population, but just a fraction of his business.


----------



## Phoenall (May 23, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...








 diminishing the holocaust in any manner is holocaust denial. So when you claimed that only half a million Jews lived in Germany that was holocaust denial


----------



## Phoenall (May 23, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...








 By the very person that wrote the novel in the first place


----------



## Phoenall (May 23, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...








 If you were that sure of your evidence you would be only to willing to spend 10 minutes writing all the links to your claim. Or did you do a google and find that it is all showing it was false.


----------



## Phoenall (May 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...







 And I believe that a novel was written in the mid 20C based on the story by a Jewish scholar. And this is what the Nazi's jump on without reading the history before the novel.


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Arthur Koestler


----------



## ogibillm (May 23, 2016)

the holocaust was very real - as is its invocation to justify current evils


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



yes---
     Arthur Koestler----'the thirteenth tribe"


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> the holocaust was very real - as is its invocation to justify current evils



the holocaust was very real-----but I do not know about   "its invocation to justify
      current evils"---<<<  in fact----the statement does not make sense


----------



## Phoenall (May 23, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...








 It proves your claims are all false for starters, the same as those who pretend to be Jews and aren't are also easily found out.


----------



## ogibillm (May 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > the holocaust was very real - as is its invocation to justify current evils
> ...


so you don't remember netanyahu trying to pin the holocaust on palestinians to justify israel's treatment of them?


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


Which part, the one where the he dared tell the truth that the Palestinians and their leader were Nazis that contributed to the Holocaust and genocide of Jews and Christians?

Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers

*Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers*

Recent work by historians and apologists has revealed that an influential, international religious leader was also an ardent supporter of Adolf Hitler. His name was not Pope Pius XII but Hajj Amin al-Husseini. This Grand Mufti of Jerusalem recruited whole divisions of fanatics to fight and kill in the name of extremism.

Revered in some circles today as one of the fathers of modern radical Islam, al-Husseini has been the subject of a number of modern studies. Scholars such as David Dalin, John Rothmann, Chuck Morse, and others have courageously brought al-Husseini’s actions to light. "Hitler’s Mufti," as many have called him, had a direct hand in some of the darkest moments of the Holocaust, the slaughter of tens of thousands of Christians, and the formation of some of the most hate-filled generations of modern history. Al-Husseini is a testament to the way that evil finds evil.


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2016)

Roudy said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...





ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



no----I do not remember Netanyahu saying that  adolf hitler's program of genocide was created by  "the Palestinians"     At the time the islamo Nazi leader was in power-----the only people called   "Palestinians"  were jews living in Palestine


----------



## ogibillm (May 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


must not read the news then
Netanyahu blames a Palestinian for the Holocaust. What does the evidence say?


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


read it, the evidence says the Mufti insisted Hitler murder the Jews in Europe as opposed to let them escape with their lives to the holy land.  The "Final Solution" was implemented because of the Palestinian Nazi Mufti.

www.tellthechildrenthetruth.com


----------



## ogibillm (May 23, 2016)

Roudy said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


that you are a revisionist surprises nobody


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



your interpretation is idiotic from the GET GO------OG.     Al Husseini was NOT 
A PALESTINIAN------he was an islamo Nazi dog like you.     The only PALESTINIANS living in the Middle East during the time of the reign of your   
  GOD--ADOLF-----were jews.     AL HUSSEINI's government papers were stamped
either-----"ARAB"  or  "SYRIAN"      My hubby's government papers----were stamped
PALESTINIAN-----because he entered Palestine during infancy----as a  JEW.  
AL HUSSEINI was an infant throat slitter------no wonder you lick his ass.    
You should try better sources than the islamo Nazi   WASHTINGTON POST


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2016)

Roudy said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




your mistake is----in calling   ABU SHIT AL HUSSEINI   a  "Palestinian",    Roudy----
no one else did at that time  -----including  HIMSELF OR HIS PAL ADOLF.      Abu shit al husseini murdered  PALESTNIANS-----every person the dog murdered
in Hebron was a  PALESTINIAN


----------



## ogibillm (May 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> during the time of the reign of your
> GOD--ADOLF-----


fuck you you ignorant fuck.


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > during the time of the reign of your
> ...





ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (May 23, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > during the time of the reign of your
> ...


----------



## ogibillm (May 23, 2016)

Roudy said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


that fuck accuses me of worshipping hitler and somehow I'm the asshole? 

wtf is wrong with you?


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



what's wrong with accusing you of doing the MUZZIE thing?   You don't like
muzzies?


----------



## ogibillm (May 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


wtf is wrong with you? you accused me, without cause or reason, of worshipping hitler. once again i say fuck you you ignorant fuck.

and i got bad news for you, your hatred of muslims makes you much closer to a nazi than I'll ever be


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



I don't hate muzzies.    I am, simply, posting logical statements.   It is a fact
that muzzies idolize adolf.     Mein Kampf was the ONLY book translated
into Arabic in the ENTIRE decade of the 1930s and it is STILL A BEST 
SELLER  in the muzzie world.       Fact is fact.     As a matter of personal
taste -----I do not eat snails------but I do not HATE FRENCH PEOPLE


----------



## ogibillm (May 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


 as is evidenced by the derogatory slang





> I am, simply, posting logical statements.   It is a fact
> that muzzies idolize adolf.     Mein Kampf was the ONLY book translated
> into Arabic in the ENTIRE decade of the 1930s and it is STILL A BEST
> SELLER  in the muzzie world.       Fact is fact.     As a matter of personal
> taste -----I do not eat snails------but I do not HATE FRENCH PEOPLE


that, if true, has fuckall to do with me.

i await your apology.


----------



## irosie91 (May 23, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



don't hold your breath


----------



## ogibillm (May 23, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


that you would behave like a decent person and not a hate filled twat likely was too much to hope for


----------



## Sally (May 23, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> > He said the purpose of the Tehran event was not to deny the Holocaust but rather to criticize alleged Western double standards regarding free expression - and particularly as a response to depictions of the Prophet Muhammad by the French satirical magazine Charlie Hebdo and others. The exhibit featured some 150 works from 50 countries, with many portraying Israel as using the Holocaust to distract from the suffering of the Palestinians. Others depicted Palestinian prisoners standing behind concentration camp-style barbed wire fences, Netanyahu likened to Nazi leader Adolf Hitler and a Jerusalem mosque behind a gate bearing the motto "Arbeit Macht Frei" that appeared at the entrance to the Auschwitz death camp.
> >
> > The contest was organized by non-governmental bodies with strong support from Iran's hard-liners. A previous contest in 2006 got a boost from then-President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, a hard-liner who referred to the Holocaust as a "myth" and repeatedly predicted Israel's demise.
> 
> ...



Don't you think that if Pakistan put on a cartoon contest mocking Indians, the Indians would be enraged too?


----------



## Sally (May 23, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





The reason for this Holocaust revisionism is, as one NeoNazi leader said, to make it look like the Nazis weren't that  bad so that National Socialism could become a viable political party once again.  Since the Archives are now open to the public and the Nazis were such meticulous record keepers, there is no reason these revisionists couldn't check out the records for themselves.  Maybe at some time a NeoNazi from Canada who used to post will invite these revisionist posters he sees crawls out of the woodwork to one of his jamborees on his farm  featuring Skinhead music.

Wolfgange Banz, an award winning German historian, said that six million plus Jews were married.

Book Review - The Holocaust: A German Historian Examines the Genocide.


----------



## Vikrant (May 23, 2016)

Sally said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > > He said the purpose of the Tehran event was not to deny the Holocaust but rather to criticize alleged Western double standards regarding free expression - and particularly as a response to depictions of the Prophet Muhammad by the French satirical magazine Charlie Hebdo and others. The exhibit featured some 150 works from 50 countries, with many portraying Israel as using the Holocaust to distract from the suffering of the Palestinians. Others depicted Palestinian prisoners standing behind concentration camp-style barbed wire fences, Netanyahu likened to Nazi leader Adolf Hitler and a Jerusalem mosque behind a gate bearing the motto "Arbeit Macht Frei" that appeared at the entrance to the Auschwitz death camp.
> ...



Pakistan does far worse than drawing cartoons. But that is a different issue.


----------



## Phoenall (May 24, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...








 Nor do you as it never happened. but nice t at deflection


----------



## Phoenall (May 24, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...







 That you cant read surprises even less people. So you are saying that the Mufti is the only Palestinian now. He planted the thought of the final solution in Hitlers mind and asked him to stop sending Jews to Palestine before they became too many for his cowards to fight. Guess it was already too late as even with odds of 1 million to one the arab muslims were smashed into oblivion, and the UN had to step in to call a halt to the fighting.


----------



## irosie91 (May 24, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



that is a matter of  BIASED opinion.    The very first person I knew well from India---was a surgeon from New Dehli.     His take on indian hindus was   "SOMEDAY WE'LL DRINK THEIR BLOOD"------he was not Pakistani-----he was from New Dehli.      He must had some reason for his opinion of HINDU INDIA ------Kashmir
seemed to bother him ------as well as mass murders committed upon muslims
by hindus
He insisted that hindu Indians are depraved murderers


----------



## Bleipriester (May 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


You can even shit your pants when you face my arguments but you can´t force me to argue with you dumbass.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


It think, Hezbollah plans to use their missiles as rocket artillery in case the IDF attacks, dumbass.


----------



## irosie91 (May 24, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



true-----you can fart out stupidity and ignore logic


----------



## Bleipriester (May 24, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


What is logic according to irosie?


----------



## ogibillm (May 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


no serious historian believes this.
netanyahu pushed the revisionist 'theory' as a way to use the holocaust as a shield against criticism for his poor treatment of palestinians.


----------



## ogibillm (May 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


According to the official transcript, Netanyahu said the mufti “flew to Berlin. Hitler didn’t want to exterminate the Jews at the time, he wanted to expel the Jews. And Haj Amin al-Husseini went to Hitler and said, ‘If you expel them, they’ll all come [to British Palestine].’ ‘So what should I do with them?’ [Hitler] asked. [Husseini] said, ‘Burn them.’”
Netanyahu blames a Palestinian for the Holocaust. What does the evidence say?


----------



## Roudy (May 24, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


That's correct.  You should ask yourself why the Nazis decided to implement the final solution? Pope Pius was influential too.


----------



## ogibillm (May 24, 2016)

Roudy said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


lol. and how many men were on the grassy knoll?


----------



## montelatici (May 24, 2016)

Ruddy, the ZioNazi, is so intent on demonizing Muslim and Christians of Palestine, he is willing to forgive the Nazis and blame the holocaust on people that hadn't set foot in Europe.  The guy is hilarious.


----------



## Roudy (May 24, 2016)

But then again, you're only making that claim because you're a mentally ill antisemite who's good at humiliating himself.

The Mufti and the Holocaust

Thus, in March 1933, only two months after Hitler’s appointment as Chancellor, it was in fact the mufti who sought contact to the new German authorities and not vice-versa. In a March 31 telegram to Berlin, the German general consul in Jerusalem, Heinrich Wolff, reported on his meeting with Husseini:

"The Mufti explained to me today at length that Muslims both within Palestine and without welcome the new regime in Germany and hope for the spread of fascist, anti-democratic forms of government to other countries. Current Jewish economic and political influence is harmful everywhere and has to be combated. In order to be able to hit the standard of living of Jews, Muslims are hoping for Germany to declare a boycott [of “Jewish” goods], which they would then enthusiastically join throughout the Muslim world."

On november 28, 1941, three weeks after his arrival in Berlin, the mufti was received by Hitler. As recorded in the minutes of the meeting, Hitler urged his guest to remain patient:

"At some not yet precisely known, but in any case not very distant point in time, the German armies will reach the southern edge of the Caucasus. As soon as this is the case, the Führer will himself give the Arab world his assurance that the hour of liberation has arrived. At this point, the sole German aim will be the destruction of the Jews living in the Arab space under the protection of British power."

Indeed, perhaps the most shocking finding of Gensicke’s research concerns the repeated efforts of the mufti after 1943 to ensure that no European Jews should elude the camps: this during a period when it was becoming increasingly obvious even to the Nazi leadership that Germany would lose the war. Thus, for example, Bulgarian plans to permit some 4,000 Jewish children and 500 adult companions to immigrate to Palestine provoked a letter from the mufti to the Bulgarian foreign minister, pleading for the operation to be stopped. In the letter, dated May 6, 1943, Husseini invoked a “Jewish danger for the whole world and especially for the countries where Jews live.” “If I may be permitted,” the mufti continued,

"I would like to call your attention to the fact that it would be very appropriate and more advantageous to prevent the Jews from emigrating from your country and instead to send them where they will be placed under strict control: e.g. to Poland. Thus one can avoid the danger they represent and do a good deed vis-à-vis the Arab peoples that will be appreciated."


----------



## irosie91 (May 24, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Logic is best exemplified on this board by my posts and overwhelmingly
violated by yours,   Capt. Blei


----------



## Vikrant (May 24, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



...

It will be in the interest of Israel and world Jewry to understand that Pakistani nuclear weapons are no less dangerous than what Iran may one day have. The reasons are many. Thousands of mosques in Pakistan preach the annihilation of Israel through jihad every Friday. Pakistani kids are to this day taught all kinds of nonsense about Jews; Hitler is not projected as a villain of history in Pakistan school books. Right-wing Pakistan defense analysts like Zaid Hamid, who reflects the thinking of the infamous spy service Inter Services Intelligence, openly call for threatening and beating Israel militarily. Pakistan media echoes the state's propaganda to project Jews as bad and Israel as evil, for no rhyme or reason.

...

Why Israel should be concerned over Pakistan nukes - Blogs - Jerusalem Post


----------



## irosie91 (May 24, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Ruddy, the ZioNazi, is so intent on demonizing Muslim and Christians of Palestine, he is willing to forgive the Nazis and blame the holocaust on people that hadn't set foot in Europe.  The guy is hilarious.



try again   monte dear.    Roudy CORRECTLY stated that  al husseini who was not only a very influential leader amongst muslims living in Palestine---WAY BACK from his very early adulthood------circa  1920.   He was, also, from that time, an EAGER participant of violent attacks on jews in Palestine and proudly orchestrated his Islamic
throat slitting party on the children of Hebron-----a very long standing jewish community that resided in Hebron----the very first capital city of Israel.    Try facing facts


----------



## irosie91 (May 24, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



You are right Vik----and LOGICAL -----I learned all about the hatred that Pakistanis and Indian muslims harbor----BOTH towards  Israel/jews    AND  towards  India/hindus ----way back circa   --late 1960s -----when I came into contact with
lots of young medical school graduates from south east asia----here in the USA
to do their POST GRADUATE TRAINING   (aka intenships).     I was such a good
LISTENER----that I got invited to mosques----where I learned  IT----even more firmly.     (ps----they hate Christians too).      You have FINALLY posted a LOGICAL
statement


----------



## Roudy (May 24, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Ruddy, the ZioNazi, is so intent on demonizing Muslim and Christians of Palestine, he is willing to forgive the Nazis and blame the holocaust on people that hadn't set foot in Europe.  The guy is hilarious.
> ...


The Nazi Mufti served in the Ottoman army (allies of Germay in WWI) where he enjoyed participating in the Armenian Holocaust.  He then imported this mindset of "slaughtering the unbelievers" to the Holyland and the German Nazis.


----------



## irosie91 (May 24, 2016)

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



AL HUSSEINI  was such a good PAL of the Germans that they BEQUEATHED
upon him ---supplies of NITROGEN MUSTARD GAS-----(and the recipe)  which
the good mufti then handed over to HIS pal----GAMAL ABDEL NASSER  who
has the DISTINCTION of being the only person to USE the stuff since world war I.  
The heroic Baathist bastard Gamal------dropped the stuff on women and children
in Yemen----in support of the  BAATHIST CAUSE   in that beleaguered country


----------



## Roudy (May 24, 2016)

The Mufti and founder of the Palestinian national bowel movement, continuously wrote letters to his beloved Hitler and top Nazi henchmen.


----------



## irosie91 (May 24, 2016)

Roudy said:


> The Mufti and founder of the Palestinian national bowel movement, continuously wrote letters to his beloved Hitler and top Nazi henchmen.



gee-----that's nice------I am TRULY interested in letters written back then-----
hubby left for school way back in the 1950s and his dad wrote letters-----
in some old time script-----called  RASHI SCRIPT------and I have no doubt that
they were done in really old quaint  STYLE OF EXPRESSION including
ELABORATE SALUTATIONS-----and who knows what sort of benedictions
on closing--------he seems to have lost them.     I wonder how   ABU SHIT MUFTI
expressed his feelings towards   ADOLF-----       eg---IN THE NAME OF THE GREAT
AND TERRIFIC BIG SHOT IN THE SKY AND HIS SIDE KICK MO.....AND THE
MANURE OF BURAQ.......   TO THE GREAT AND TERRIFIC ABU ARYAN UNIVERSE.....ETC ETC.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 24, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


So you greatly fail to define logic, proving you are a puppet of zion always posting in favor of zion and when there is currently nothing to be posted about hailing zion, your are simply absent. That´s the logic of irosie, unilateral full time scribbler of zion with no hasbara salary as she is just too bad..


----------



## Phoenall (May 25, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 I have not done that since I was a toddler, so I don't see why I should do it now, is this your reaction when you are shown to be losing the argumants ?


----------



## Phoenall (May 25, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 So now you have went from hezbollocks wiping out Israel to hezbollocks returning fire. Why the sudden about face, have you realised that you are spouting a load of bolloxs


----------



## Phoenall (May 25, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...







You mean returning fire when they unleashed illegal weapons on Israel instead of just dropping down dead................ that poor treatment of Palestinians



 By the way the historians already know this to be true as they have wrote about it and have accepted it as factual. What they haven't accepted is your version of history, and they are not very likely to in the next millennia or so


----------



## Phoenall (May 25, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









 And the moron lets slip the links to islamonazi terrorism when he uses hasbara as a hammer to crack a nut


----------



## Phoenall (May 25, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...





So what does it say then  ?   Does it say that hitler ignored the mufti and kept sending the Jews to Palestine ?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 25, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I am losing? Really? We even argued? No, just just called me Nazi. This isn´t arguing and it has nothing to do with arguments.


----------



## Phoenall (May 25, 2016)

montelatici said:


> Ruddy, the ZioNazi, is so intent on demonizing Muslim and Christians of Palestine, he is willing to forgive the Nazis and blame the holocaust on people that hadn't set foot in Europe.  The guy is hilarious.








 Problem is the mufti lived in a Schloss in Germany which I believe is in Europe.   Ant comment on your stupidity ?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 25, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


So I "went from hezbollocks wiping out Israel to hezbollocks returning fire"? Interesting. Can you point me there so I can remember?


----------



## Phoenall (May 25, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...









 And Israel's ally in that part of the world has already warned Pakistan that it faces their nuclear weapons if it fires just one missile at Israel. So there is nothing to fear from Pakistan while India is on full alert


----------



## Phoenall (May 25, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








Spout Nazi dogma and it makes you a Nazi, do you understand this simple concept. Not all Nazi's are aware they are followers of the ideology until it is pointed out to them


----------



## Phoenall (May 25, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 Why not go back and read your own posts and see were it is written


----------



## Bleipriester (May 25, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Maybe, Nazi is just your favorite term. Calling somebody a Nazi makes arguing unnecessary.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 25, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Yeah, I did a search, I even hired a whole bunch of Nazis to find that posts for me. But no results so far. Google owes me big time, I am going to ask them for a big search campaign to find that mystic posts.


----------



## Roudy (May 25, 2016)

LOL Never seen someone who has a fetish for worshipping genocidal Arab dictators.


----------



## Phoenall (May 25, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...








 I only call Nazi's Nazi's when I see them, and you sir are a nazi


----------



## Bleipriester (May 25, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Quit your nonsense. You are too busy calling others Nazis to realize it is you.


----------



## irosie91 (May 25, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



India said that ?      sheeeesh-----poor india-------it hasn't got enough problems?


----------



## irosie91 (May 25, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



baathism is nazism


----------



## irosie91 (May 25, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I post on lots of subjects------you LIED again  capt blei.       I did not attempt to
DEFINE logic-----for a definition of the word-----look in a dictionary


----------



## Vikrant (May 25, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Who is Israel's ally in that part of the world who is willing to take on Pakistan on behalf of Israel? I know US will take on Pakistan on behalf of Israel but US is not located in that part of the world.


----------



## irosie91 (May 25, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



fret not,   Vik-----actually,  Pakistan is not a threat to Israel.    As to the US-----the US has never  "taken" on any country on behalf of Israel


----------



## Vikrant (May 25, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



You are partially correct. And, I will add this: I doubt the US will take on Pakistan on behalf of Israel because Pakistan is a nuclear armed state. From Israeli perspective, India is the only country that I can think of who can be designated friendly if not ally in that region.

On a separate note, I think Pakistan and Israel should make great friends.


----------



## irosie91 (May 25, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



who else is there?     Bangladesh?   --Afghanistan?  ---------there ain't nuthin' of
concern to Israel --------even Indonesia is actually no threat to anyone but its own
miserable population and Maldives is sinking into the sea


----------



## irosie91 (May 25, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



        you are joking------RIGHT?     ------yes you are------joking------"friends"----
             yeah right........  Pakistan and Israel         GREAT FRIENDS 

            I read the islamo Nazi propaganda as a child----(that mean age  10  plus and
             minus  2   (8  thru   12)   then I ran into Pakistanis in the US ---starting age
             14---------the ISLAMO NAZI propaganda written by Nazis who escaped
             the Nuremburg trials-------WROTE THAT WHICH BECAME THE    
             Pakistani public SCHOOL curriculum from kindergarten thru medical
             school.     Pakistanis can RECITE it -----chapter and verse.    Most never
             read the koran----but they know that  islamo Nazi song and dance


----------



## Bleipriester (May 27, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


You are repeating your nonsense.


----------



## irosie91 (May 27, 2016)

[QUOTE="Bleipriester,

baathism is nazism[/QUOTE]
You are repeating your nonsense.[/QUOTE]


so posts the Baathist dog----whose sole "wisdom"  consists of  "you are shitting
your pants"


----------



## Bleipriester (May 27, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> [QUOTE="Bleipriester,
> 
> baathism is nazism


You are repeating your nonsense.[/QUOTE]


so posts the Baathist dog----whose sole "wisdom"  consists of  "you are shitting
your pants"[/QUOTE]
You cannot even quote properly.


----------



## irosie91 (May 27, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE="Bleipriester,
> ...




so posts the Baathist dog----whose sole "wisdom"  consists of  "you are shitting
your pants"[/QUOTE]
You cannot even quote properly.[/QUOTE]

silly Baathist dog-------my quote got the ESSENSE OF YOUR CRAP------in  SUM AND SUBSTANCE-----    'shitting your pants'------the Baathist anthem


----------



## Bleipriester (May 27, 2016)

Their is foam of wrath pouring out of your mouth.


----------



## irosie91 (May 27, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Their is foam of wrath pouring out of your mouth.


'
ROFLMAO     the Baathist ball of dog shit forgot second grade grammar


----------



## Bleipriester (May 27, 2016)

Oh no, it sprinkles all over!


----------



## irosie91 (May 27, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Oh no, it sprinkles all over!



oh gee----now the Baathist dog got INCOHERENT as he shits his pants


----------



## Bleipriester (May 27, 2016)

You won´t attract me even with liters of foam, old brat.


----------



## Vikrant (May 28, 2016)

Try not to:

a. Make fun of holocaust victims
b. Call Muslims names

Thanks!


----------



## Roudy (May 28, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Why would the US or Israel need to take on Pakistan, you ignorant moron?  Damn, you are one of the stooopidest people I have met.


----------



## Vikrant (May 28, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



It is you who is moron who did not read the entire exchange. With each posts, you make fool of yourself. You bigot.


----------



## Roudy (May 28, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no, it sprinkles all over!
> ...


I wonder if the Baathist dog behaves in true Pavlovian manner by salivating when you show him a picture of his beloved Assad.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Vikrant (May 28, 2016)

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



He is racist. There is no doubt about it. But you are worse than him.


----------



## Roudy (May 28, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Yes, you said "who would Israel take on, on behalf of the US, when US will take on Pakistan on behalf of Israel".  Stupid fuck comment of the day!


----------



## Roudy (May 28, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Really, how so? I am truly devastated that you have this opinion of me.

By the way I don't think he's a racist I think he's a Shiite Syrian with ties to the regime who thinks he's defending his brethren against the Sunnis.


----------



## Vikrant (May 28, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I have seen only about half a dozen or so bigoted posts from him since I have been around this forum. You on the other hand, I have lost count how many times I have seen bigoted posts from you. You calling him a bigot is like pot calling kettle black. It will be much better for you if you started working on your own bigotry before lecturing him or anyone else.


----------



## Roudy (May 28, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



I think you are more bigoted than he is.  His raison d'etre is the survival of the genocidal Assad regime in Syria.  His hatred towards Israel and the Jews is a by product of this devotion that he has.  You in the other hand are a bigot because it is part of your slum mentality, upbringing, and lack of proper education, causing you to categorize people according to race or religion. You are a backwards-ass, old school, bigotted ignorant moron.


----------



## Vikrant (May 28, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You are making my point. The racist Jew


----------



## Bleipriester (May 28, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> He is racist.


Me?


----------



## Vikrant (May 28, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > He is racist.
> ...



Initially I thought you were a German but your friend Roudy says that you are a Shiate from Syria or something like that. So designation of a bigot probably will be more accurate.


----------



## Roudy (May 28, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


LOL "Shiate" he doesn't even know how to spell it.  

You should reexamine your own comments, you ignorant Indian Shmuck.


----------



## Roudy (May 28, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


whatever you say, Rajiv.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 28, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


The problem with Roudy´s bullshit is that Roudy and alike call me Syrian expat and make others believe I am Syrian, Baathist or Muslim just because I defend Syria here. What those hardcore Israel-cheerleaders forget is that they do not miss a chance to hail Israel in endless words and condemn Israel´s neighbors using the most derogatory terms without being called Israeli expat or Jew. They are not even Zionists.
Honestly, the moderate Socialism which Baathism represents, is a good idea for Europe, I think. And someone who is still in power after 5 years of foreign organized "revolution", cannot be that bad, don´t you think?


----------



## irosie91 (May 28, 2016)

Baathist shit is  -----ARABIAN MUSLIM NAZISM


----------



## Bleipriester (May 28, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Baathist shit is  -----ARABIAN MUSLIM NAZISM


You are again repeating your nonsense.
Baathism represents a secular system that does not interfere in personal conceptions and beliefs. Basically, it is based on the same basic values the West pretends to represent. Now try to keep this freedoms alive with a whole bunch of hardcore Islamists... ...now armed by sinister powers.
You - on the other hand - are full of hatred and scorn and there is no reason why.


----------



## Roudy (May 28, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Nice try, but you got an F for nonsense for comparing someone who supports Israel's right to exist and defend itself to be the same as supporting an Arab dictator responsible for killing over 300,000 of his own people.


----------



## MaryL (May 28, 2016)

Let me see if I have this right: *Muslim groups sponsor cartoons mocking a historically proven event (The holocaust), but these same people issue  holy "hits" on cartoonists that mock Islam?* This coming from a religion that is based on nothing more substantial that a thin gossamer of belief? Wow, that is amazing.


----------



## Vikrant (May 29, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I see your point.


----------



## irosie91 (May 29, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



what point is that----which you  "see" ?     You swallowed
the pretty description of Nazbaathiism.      Nazism---is moderately socialistic and secular and sublimely nationalistic-------ask ADOLF.    The most excellent Baathists
in history have been the beloved mass murderers----gamal abdel nasser,   saddam hussein, and baby and papa assad. 
The only political group to use nitrogen mustard gas  (a
contribution to mankind by Germany) since world war I----have been Baathists.    Baathists obtained the stuff from
Germany-----which donated it as a gesture of good will ---
early on to Gamal Abdel Nasser's mentor---and via that group all the way to Iraq.  ------it a very effective agent in
killing children------it usually kills slowly


----------



## Bleipriester (May 29, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


So you utterly rotten scum mean that bombing children is equal to "right to exist" but fighting terrorism is killing "the own people"?
You shits are all going to be on ignore. We already know the five propaganda sentences that you have learned and keep posting here.

When you guys suffer Roudy´s heinous propaganda or that of his pals, go here:
The Syria Lies Standard Thread


----------



## irosie91 (May 29, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




anyone know the  "five propaganda statements" ?    is that something like  "the shahada"  ??


----------



## irosie91 (May 29, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > That's disgusting.
> ...



I have never noticed anyone celebrating deaths of palestnians,  Lebanese,  Syrians,   etc.      ANYONE 
CELEBRATING?   ---well---actually Iranians might ---
but they hate arabs


----------



## Bleipriester (May 29, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


More of the racist Nazi! The racist Nazi who classifies humans in the categories Zionists and cattle (himself: cattle) blames it on others that have not even something to do with the topic. 
The cattle also assumes that everyone who does not like every Israeli action, hates Israel and Jews. The cattle is not only misled, he knows it and loves bloodbath and death. This is why he loves ISIS and Al-Qaeda, too. Yeah, this is true! He is busy all day to blame the Syrian government, but you won´t find something derogatory about ISIS or Al-Qaeda. Big puppet he is. Shit.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 29, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> I have never noticed anyone celebrating deaths of palestnians,  Lebanese,  Syrians,   etc.      ANYONE
> CELEBRATING?


It is because you are too busy CELEBRATING,


----------



## Bleipriester (May 29, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Standard irosie hypocrisy propaganda post. While Zionists burn their victims with white phosphor and perforate them with shrapnel, irosie whines and cites alleged use of mustard gas in the past and equals two different systems in order to blame one of the. That´s her business... irosie, the slut of Zionism, which is close to the racism of the NS, is as hypocritical as Roudy and as full of shit.


----------



## irosie91 (May 29, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I have never noticed anyone celebrating deaths of palestnians,  Lebanese,  Syrians,   etc.      ANYONE
> ...



oh ----terrific answer-----anything for me to celebrate now?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 29, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Maybe an airstrike just killed some Palestinian civilians? They are valid military targets, right?


----------



## irosie91 (May 29, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Hypocrisy?    what is hypocritical about citing the use of
nitrogen mustard gas.     It is a very interesting fact that
Nasser used nitrogen mustard gas to ADVANCE THE BAATHIST CAUSE   in Yemen in the early 1950s since
the stuff was gifted to him from Germany.   Saddam
probably got it Nasser.   Iran makes lots of the nail bombs
used by the  "Palestinians"  to blow the brains out of Israeli
children


----------



## irosie91 (May 29, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



return fire is always valid.   ------missiles returned along
the incoming trajectory------always valid.   Iranian nail bomb
launchers are fixed onto flat bed trucks so that the nail bombs can be launched from areas near baby cribs----and
then the missile launcher can be SAVED. ----your pals
are very poetic


----------



## Bleipriester (May 29, 2016)

How many Israeli children were killed, irosie?


----------



## irosie91 (May 29, 2016)

Syria Has Tons of Sarin, VX and Mustard Gas


----------



## irosie91 (May 29, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> How many Israeli children were killed, irosie?



when?     every Israeli house and apartment has a bomb
shelter which is protective against arab nail bombs----how
many autopsies of dead children have you witnessed?


----------



## irosie91 (May 29, 2016)

breaking news----Obama is talking about military
  intervention in syria


----------



## irosie91 (May 29, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > How many Israeli children were killed, irosie?
> ...



I should have added-----Syria and Iran do not  help
the palis build bomb shelters----they are too busy shipping
the nail bombs in and the stuff needed to make NEWER AND BETTER TUNNELS----deeper and deeper---well
reinforced----along with the bombs and missile launchers---
but not a drop of cement to protect the heads of the babies


----------



## Bleipriester (May 29, 2016)

Yeah, sure. The nail bombs...


----------



## irosie91 (May 29, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Yeah, sure. The nail bombs... [/QUOTE
> 
> captain blei  celebrates  baby brain smashing nail bombs.  ---
> his  FAVE-----especially the ones with Coumadin soaked nails-----and the pressure cooker version
> AND A JOYOUS RAMADINGDONG to you,  too


----------



## irosie91 (May 29, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



good point         the islamo Nazi dogs are OBSESSED with
         it.          But the holocaust ----even before the word
         "holocaust"    was a used word------was an obsession
        of the islamo Nazi literature at the very outset of the
        program ---------the obsession was DENIAL----the dogs
        were DENYING even before they were in FULL
        swing as was the CARTOON BUSINESS-----


----------



## irosie91 (May 29, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


----------



## Bleipriester (May 29, 2016)

Shut up, irsoie.


----------



## irosie91 (May 29, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Shut up, irsoie.



you are waxing hysterical,  capt blei.    Yet another 
RAMADINGDONG party to celebrate-----try to get into
the party mood----the blood is ALREADY RUNNING


----------



## Phoenall (May 29, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...





It has always had problems with Pakistan, so keeps troops on the borders at all times. Of course Pakistan complains about this as they cant invade and kill Indians, sound familiar ?


----------



## Phoenall (May 29, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...








 India which has told Pakistan they will unleash their nuclear weapons on them if they fire one at Israel


----------



## Phoenall (May 29, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...







Are you out of your mind, Pakistan has already sent troops to invade Israel twice and had their butts kicked both times. Then during operation cast lead threatened Israel with nuclear weapons


----------



## Bleipriester (May 29, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Shut up, irsoie.
> ...


lol, irosie. It is your who is hysterical. When the wrath overtakes you, you cannot even quote properly.


----------



## irosie91 (May 29, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I am not quoting


----------



## Bleipriester (May 29, 2016)




----------



## irosie91 (May 29, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


>




good you still have your party hat,  capt. blei------ramadingdong  murder fest
starts in one week


----------



## Roudy (May 30, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Maybe if they sang this Ding Ding Dong song instead while they were circle jerking around the black box housing the meteor, there would be less jackass stampedes.


----------

